
WannaCry Has a More Lucrative Cousin That Mines Cryptocurrency - kennyma
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/607895/wannacry-has-a-more-lucrative-cousin-that-mines-cryptocurrency-for-its-masters/
======
cjg
Like biological infections, the ones that do not kill their hosts survive
better.

